# Big Flatheads Secret Location



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*I went Flathead fishing tonight in the kayak and was home by 10pm. I managed 5 fish, the first was a flathead about 8lbs followed by a 4-5lb bass..*.








*The third fish was ah tank, after a damn good fight I grabbed her by the mouth like a giant bass. She had me hooked up for a while, I was getting worried I just had a big fish break a hook..She came out to be 41 pounds & 44.5 inches long, a new 2013 PB for me. She was a lover and fighter now she will live to spawn again.*










*The next fish was 34 pounds 42 inches long*_*, another damn good fight. I had many other good bites and hook ups, just came up short. *_









*And to end the night with one last 7 lb flathead. Not to bad of a night for kayak fishing, but the pictures sucked! All my buddy’s had to work and couldn’t go tonight so I was solo fishing in the swamps. *
*With all the crazy fish fighting going on I guess I didn’t notice the paddle fly out the boat and float away.. So I was literally up the creek without a paddle. Like I always say " well at-least I'm going back down river" And Back down the river I went paddling with a pvc rod holder.*
*All the fish swam away, maybe they will be records to catch later.* Ill be back on the river again Tuesday night, not sure where but on the river. This time in my buddy's 18 foot key-west, a little leg room.


----------



## outdooraddict (Jan 2, 2013)

I bet you will invest in a paddle leash now! What river? What did you catch the cats on?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

There she goes.. 
The release video 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7GW79AfbpA


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Helluva fish Cat! I ain't ever caught flathead before. I'd be happy with the 8 pounder


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

awesome job on the yak, beast of a flattie too!


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Nice flatheads! If I hooked one over 30 pounds in a kayak I'd be scared it would flip!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I'd love to catch some big ole cats from the yak


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice fish man!


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

Heck of an night, and good job on the release.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

outdooraddict said:


> I bet you will invest in a paddle leash now! What river? What did you catch the cats on?


I sure will, I caught them on bluegills. I wont say where I caught the fish. I have to keep these thing on the DL on these local forums from now on. I don't need ah bunch of trailer park boys littering up my stretch of rivers. In the past I would give out to much information then come to the river the following days after to find strings hanging from every branch and trash on the banks and sand bars from drunken campers. No strings where I fish, no trash its beautiful.

A few can ruin it for all as usual.
Time to go catch more bait, good luck fellas.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> I sure will, I caught them on bluegills. I wont say where I caught the fish. I have to keep these thing on the DL on these local forums from now on. I don't need ah bunch of trailer park boys littering up my stretch of rivers. In the past I would give out to much information then come to the river the following days after to find strings hanging from every branch and trash on the banks and sand bars from drunken campers. No strings where I fish, no trash its beautiful.
> 
> A few can ruin it for all as usual.
> Time to go catch more bait, good luck fellas.


Good call


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good fish ! I"m planing to get back after them this weekend, if the rain isn"t too bad. Once again those were some damn good fish ! Way to go brother !


----------

